
Xilinx Virtex 7 FPGA bitstream has been reverse engineered - rwmj
https://github.com/SymbiFlow/prjxray
======
rwmj
For some context this is a very popular and cheap series of FPGA devices. For
example you can buy the Arty board which has one of these FPGAs for $99
([https://store.digilentinc.com/arty-a7-artix-7-fpga-
developme...](https://store.digilentinc.com/arty-a7-artix-7-fpga-development-
board-for-makers-and-hobbyists/)), or the slightly more advanced Nexys 4 DDR
for $265 ([https://store.digilentinc.com/nexys-4-ddr-artix-7-fpga-
train...](https://store.digilentinc.com/nexys-4-ddr-artix-7-fpga-trainer-
board-recommended-for-ece-curriculum/)).

Currently you must use the Xilinx Vivado tool which is a 40 GB download [no,
that isn't a typo], requires a paid license to unlock the full features, and
is generally awful to use.

This work should eventually lead to a complete open source toolchain to
program these devices, just like Project IceStore for the Lattice devices
([http://www.clifford.at/icestorm/](http://www.clifford.at/icestorm/)
[https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2018/03/17/playing-with-
picorv32-...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2018/03/17/playing-with-picorv32-on-
the-ice40-hx8k-fpga-breakout-board-part-1/))

